# How do you celebrate the New Year?



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

The New Year Is Upon Us...

How did you ring it in?

Did you have a raucous party, and put out quite a din?

Did you sit in comfort in your home, or were you out abroad?

Or perhaps you tucked in early, saluting the old year with a nod?

Whatever your traditions, be they old or new, to celebrate this new young year, what did you and your family do?​
My family and I always make a large assortment of appetizers! This year, we had smoked salmon, bean and cheese dip, taquitos, fruit salad, bruschetta with olives, chips and guacamole, Swedish gingerbread, and cherry cordials! We set all the food out around 7 and watched a movie until 9, then we put on music and had fun as the New Year approached!

The birds loved the music, Mallorn especially. She chirped and bobbed all night!
Needless to say, we slept in all morning


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Me and my fiancé had a gorgeous meal. We had a cooked roast dinner. Pork, potatoes, vegetables (carrots, peas, broccoli, sweet corn) pigs in blankets, roast potatoes and Yorkshire puddings.

After our lovely dinner we went upstairs and watched a movie and then we went to bed early to start the new year! 

Not the MOST exciting day of all but we did say happy new year to the family and made sure to phone ALL of our family to say so! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Normally for New Year's Eve I would usually stay at home and was more than likely in bed before midnight. But not this year. I am so glad I moved. My new town, which only has a population of around 300, have a street party for New Year's Eve. The four roads around the town square are blocked off and there was a big tv set up with a projector that had what was showing on one of the old buildings on the square. Music was playing, but unfortunately the karaoke program failed, but no one really cared and people just danced and sang. A few people had bbq's going and others had nibbles. Coming up to midnight we counted down and had the Sydney Fireworks display on the tv. Everyone went around kissing everyone and wishing them Happy New Year. We all sang Old Lang Syne and we just kept partying. The local policeman came around at about 10pm, chatted to people and wished them Happy New Year and then disappeared.

A totally great idea. No one complained about the noise as they were all at the party. A great night was had by all. Finally got to bed around 2am and unfortunately I was up early again in the morning. Still tired and getting over the great night we had. What a great town this is.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

New Year has never been a big deal for me, so I just put on a film, waited until midnight did the usual new year greetings and phone calls and went to bed. 
I did spend part of this year sorting things out in my bedroom. Made a space to do my art and put up a bunch of pictures my friends have drawn to inspire me for the new year, as well as things that have been made for me out for display.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I don't necessarily have a tradition that I do every year. I don't like a huge crazy crowd of people, but some years I've celebrated in a small group, or with family, or did nothing. A lot depends on my schedule for the next day (New Year's Day). If I don't have to get up early, I'm more likely to have a small celebration. This year I was in bed before midnight, but I was awake when the fireworks went off around the neighborhood. Thankfully it didn't go on for very long, and I didn't have to wear ear plugs to get some sleep. I had to wake up early for church. Half the congregation was missing haha.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Following the tradition of having everything clean and sparkling for the New Year, I usually spend New Year's Eve Day cleaning and organizing so this year was no different.

I fixed our normal meal of Corned Beef, Cabbage and Black Eyed Peas - all of which are traditional "good luck foods".
We had a lovely dinner with enough leftovers to enjoy on New Year's Day.

I don't enjoy crowds and am a homebody. :blush: 
I was quite happy snuggling up with beautiful little Kylie in the evening, watching a program on Netflicks and welcoming in the New Year with a feeling of warmth and contentment.

Blessings to one and all!*


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

I was literally passed out by 10:30 after watching an hour of television.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That all sounds amazing! 

Jasmine, I'm glad you had a nice meal with your fiancée  

Kate, that sounds amazing. I wish more towns had that "neighbourhood" feel to them! 

Emma, that's good that you got some organising done! 

Julie, I'm glad you got some :sleep1: 

Deb, we also make sure the house is clean for the new year! The dinner you had sounds delicious  I'm glad you had a good time snuggling with Kylie and watching a good movie! 

Deanna, we watched some TV too


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Normally, my family and I stay up 'till midnight at home playing games, drinking sparkling grape juice, and eating pumpkin pie and stuff like that. 
This year we went to my aunt and uncle's house and stayed up late eating brownies and playing Secret Hitler (that's a board/card game, don't worry ). We were in bed at my grandparent's house by eleven, but were awake around midnight thanks to a loud party going on next door.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, that sounds like lots of fun! Especially the brownies and board games bit


----------

